# Mathews Academy Dealer School



## Picit (Jan 17, 2004)

Here are a few pics of Mathews dealer school, very nice place and you get to meet Matt himself while you are there.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Nice,

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...very nice. :wink:


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice. I want to go


----------



## BigPoppa96 (Jun 2, 2007)

Would love to see it and have that guy decorate my basement.


----------



## Picit (Jan 17, 2004)

actually a local woman from sparta did the decorating, its just a part time thing she does in town. He hires local people for everything and has done a lot for that little town. 
You have to respect that guy even if you do not shoot his bows, profits from the new Mission line go to missions he supports....


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats a really sweet set up. I was up there last summer, and they did not have that built, but I will see it this time come August, when I go and visit my good friends at the Factory!


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow that is awesome I wish there was a way for a peeon like me to get to go in and see it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

That's cool

One day I would love to go there.


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

*Whaddayagottado?*

To get into the place? I'm interested in becoming a "bow mechanic" since it's a ton warmer than changing clutches on garbage trucks in the middle of Winter. Do they have a training plan? Probably have to be a dealer first right?


----------



## uobobdun (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow, that looks very nice. I'd like to see if my local shop is going, if not then maybe I can. What does it take to go?


----------



## Picit (Jan 17, 2004)

yes you have to be a dealer to get in, they only let 6 shops a week go to keep it small and personal. The schedule is jammed packed so if your shop wants to get in you better call and get on the list. Each shop can only take 2 people and if you have more that want to take it you have to make another trip up there. You tour the factory and you cal also tour his other factories.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

X Presses? Those things suck, nice pics though:wink:


----------



## Picit (Jan 17, 2004)

actually it was my first time using an x press, we use apple and last chance power press at work but I could live with an x press.


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

x presses are the best!! only the best press for the best company


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

nice pics.

And yes, Matt Is a great guy.


----------

